# Aprendiz de mucho, maestro de poco



## Antpax

Ciao a tutti,

Quería saber si hay un dicho equivalente en italiano a "aprendiz de mucho, maestro de poco". Quiere decir que cuando se intenta saber de muchas cosas o aprender muchas cosas, no terminas por dominar ninguna.

A veces también se usa, de manera un poco despectiva, con la gente que piensa que sabe de todo.

Grazie.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Se me ocurre "chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe" que, de todas formas, se puede aplicar a varias situaciones, básicamente cuando quieres hacer muchas cosas, pero al final no consigues hacer nada.


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Se me ocurre "chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe" que, de todas formas, se puede aplicar a varias situaciones, básicamente cuando quieres hacer muchas cosas, pero al final no consigues hacer nada.


 
Grazie mille cara Irene.  

Nosotros tenemos uno parecido "quien mucho abarca poco aprieta", que también valdría para el contexto que digo, aunque es más general. También se usa para otras situaciones.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, efectivamente también la expresión que he puesto es un poco más general que la que pones tú al principio. Uhm, sigo pensando si se me ocurre algo más


----------



## Angel.Aura

Aquí he encontrado estos dichos sobre el conocimiento (poco comunes) :
Chi più saper si crede, manco intende.
Per il troppo sapere l'uomo sbaglia.
Molti san tutto, e di sé stessi nulla.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Gracias Ángel, pero creo que no las entiendo demasiado bien . ¿Significan más o menos lo mismo que la que dijo Irene de "chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe"?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Quien cree de saber mucho (o él que sabe más), nada entiende.
Por el mucho/demasiado saber el hombre se equivoca.
Muchos saben todo, y de si mismos nada.

Estas las traducciones, más o menos


----------



## Angel.Aura

Antpax said:


> Muchas Gracias Ángel *Laura*, pero creo que no las entiendo demasiado bien . ¿Significan más o menos lo mismo que la que dijo Irene de "chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe"?


No, lo que he entendido yo es algo que en italiano quiere describir a una persona que ententa hacer muchísimas cosas sin ser un auténtico experto en nada.
(Apprendista di molto, maestro di poco)


----------



## Antpax

Angel.Aura said:


> No, lo que he entendido yo es algo que en italiano quiere describir a una persona que ententa hacer muchísimas cosas sin ser un auténtico experto en nada.
> (Apprendista di molto, maestro di poco)


 
Perdona Laura (a partir de ahora ya no me equivoco ). Lo has entendido perfectamente, pero ¿se podría usar la traducción literal que pones? ¿o no se entendería?.

Gracias mimmi, por las traducciones. Puede ser que la primera se acerque bastante a la frase española.

Grazie mille.

Ant


----------



## Sovi

.. non me la cavo molto bene in spagnolo ma in italiano credo sia
"chi sa poco di tutto sa tanto di niente" m'è capitato di sentirlo dire ma molto raramente... ho persino il dubbio che sia una traduzione da qualche detto dialettale...
ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, pero como Laura ha dicho, son poco comunes (de hecho, nunca las he oído, pero igual es sólo un problema mío). 
La traducción literal se entendería supongo, pero sería un poco rara, en mi opinión.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Sovi said:


> "chi sa poco di tutto sa tanto di niente"


Me parece que Sovi se acerca a lo que buscas tu, Ant.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sí, creo que es la que más se acerca.

Muchas Gracias a todos.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Yo creo que la más parecida (igual, vaya), es la de Irene...tanto la suya como la de Anti se emplean en las mismas situaciones. En lo del "sentido general" me he perdido hace un rato... es que me parecen todas iguales, como por ejemplo: el que mucho corre, pronto para.


----------



## Antpax

Ciao Krol,

No sé si digo "este verano quería haber ido a la playa, a hacer rafting, a Disneylandia, a clases de piano, ir a ver a mi tía en Cádiz pero al final no pude hacerlo todo", ahí diríamos "quien mucho abarca poco aprieta", pero no me suena bien lo de "aprendiz de mucho...".

Lo sé, lo sé, los ejemplos no son lo mío.

Saluti.

Ant


----------

